# more woodburnings



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Some of my work from over the years.

Gary


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW, Gary. That is some awesome work. How do you color them? Do you seal them after completion? Great work. Very inspiring.

Neal


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

My woodburnings are colored with oil pencils and sprayed with UV resistant clear Krylon.
Gary


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow..... just amazing works!!! Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Really impressive work!

Looks great
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gary those are fantastic, thanks for sharing. I hope to get some more burning done this winter. What tip do you use the most? Looks like a writing tip get's used some like on the trees and the Elk fur? 

Another question, did you make the boxes or buy them and burn them. Those are so cool. I haven't been a fan of coloring the woodburnings but yours look so darn good. Looks like they are painted in oils. Show us more!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great work Gary. How long did you say you have been burning?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gary,

Amazing results.



James


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary everyone here beat me to the punch. All I can say is wow.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, such talent is inherent in ones make-up, if you aren't born with the appropriate genes you couldn't, even with the best of teachers, reach this high standard.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Boxes*

Most of my boxes were made from 3/8" basswood. If I see a box I like I'll buy it. I use the Excalibur Detail Master System and mostly a 6A pen. Below is the system I use.
Gary

http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=934-476


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Gary

I am a believer that a leader is born "not made" and this goes for all aspects of life and the abilities to create. Very few of us ever reach the pinnacle of our given gift, and some go a lifetime looking for it, without ever realizing their goal.

You are a great creator with beautiful creations, I think you have found your gift. 

Thanks for sharing
John


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey thanks John, but my real love is submarines. All these hobbies keep me sane.

Gary


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Submarines :sold: on that idea. As an ex submariner and history enthusiast, especially submarine, you got my interest. 

I just had to say you are very talented, with great projects.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very, Very Nice Gary


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Got yah Gary, nice set up. I like the writing pen too. Looking forward to more. 

corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Very well done. Love them all. Man I think I will put up my wood burning tools, do not have a talent like that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

As always Gary..... your work exceeds excellence. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Great Work!!! 

Nicely colored, Humm.... oil pencils huh? I like the effect, must find some. I've been using acrylic paint to touch up some color, it works out OK. Sometimes I use colored pencils for a faint color.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gary that is some fantastic work! Very nice! You do about the best color work on your burnings that I have seen.

Corey


----------



## Robert7 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fantastic, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Carmello (Mar 1, 2006)

Those are very nice, what kind of wood do you use?


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I use basswood mostly and any other scrap wood I can find.

Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Larry if I could build boxes like you do I would be happy. Mine don't turn out very good.

Gary


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great work Gary! I think Frank Remington would have been proud of the guy on the horse.


----------

